# Best wireless internet?



## dannler (13/11/14)

so due to the phone lines been stolen in the neighborhood and telkom refuses to replace it we cant get adsl. so we have to go with the next best thing that is most properly wifi?

so what company provides the fastest and most consistent coverage?


----------



## Yiannaki (13/11/14)

dannler said:


> so due to the phone lines been stolen in the neighborhood and telkom refuses to replace it we cant get adsl. so we have to go with the next best thing that is most properly wifi?
> 
> so what company provides the fastest and most consistent coverage?


The telkom LTE works really well. We have it as a back up connection at the office and average 28 -30 mbps download and about 1.2mbps upload with a ping of 34.

You will have to head over to their website to check if there is coverage in your area though.


----------



## dannler (14/11/14)

i have the h8ta go big 20 gig from them and the coverage was great, full signal, but now it barely gets 2 signal bars on 3G


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

Your best bet is to check the coverage with a practical test.

Check the coverage and throughput in your specific spot over a period of time - then go for one of them that is the best

I am in the middle of JHB and in the exact spot I am in I don't get MTN or VOD reliably on 3G - but I get CellC 3G - go figure.


----------



## dannler (14/11/14)

Its so fustrating, telkom tunes us that if we want those lines back then we have to pay for it.wtf is up with that


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

dannler said:


> Its so fustrating, telkom tunes us that if we want those lines back then we have to pay for it.wtf is up with that



Interesting
How much would you have to pay?


----------



## dannler (14/11/14)

They come out and quote apparently, but according to them due to the stolen lines in the area we are now classified as a rural area, its about 2km of lines and telephone poles that got stolen, and now the customer has to pay to replace all that which isnt even situated in our jards


----------



## Silver (14/11/14)

dannler said:


> They come out and quote apparently, but according to them due to the stolen lines in the area we are now classified as a rural area, its about 2km of lines and telephone poles that got stolen, and now the customer has to pay to replace all that which isnt even situated in our jards



Hi @dannier, sorry to hear this - and its a real pity that their infrastructure has been stolen

Maybe you can get several people in your area to club in for a replacement of the poles and wires. And maybe strike a deal with them to go halvies. I suppose they just think it will get stolen again. 

Maybe wireless is the only way in your area. As is the case in many other areas, sadly


----------



## dannler (14/11/14)

Unfortunatly most people in this area is old, dont use or seldomly uses internet on those prepaid 3g dongels, they are not worried about fast constant internet


----------



## BhavZ (14/11/14)

At the moment the top three contenders in no particular order are:

Telkom LTE
Neotel Wireless
iBurst

Again coverage will need to be checked and tested before making a decision as to which to go with.

The benefits of iBurst though is that you can pop in any sim so a prepaid sim of all the networks will allow you to test the coverage in your area and then decide which one to go with. 3G dongles are not that powerful and although a network in your area may have coverage your particular environment (i.e. your home / place of business) can influence the quality of reception. if you have a lot of appliances in your home that would definitely affect reception when going with cellular networks.

If cellular networks are going to be your staple then I would suggest investing in an external aerial that can be attached to the outside of your home, this drastically improves reception (depending on which aerial you get, high end ones will give better performance).

The other option is to ask your cell provider to insert a "booster" in your home. A friend of mine would not get MTN reception in his home (zero bars), he contacted MTN and they installed a booster in his home, he now gets a constant 3 bars of reception which is pretty decent.


I hope that helps.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## dannler (14/11/14)

Awesome, well im using a telkom/h8ta hauwai wifi router at the moment, usually i get smooth gameplay but recently not i shall ask telkom about a booster, how does the attena outside work, and what would you recommend


----------



## Riaz (14/11/14)

dannler said:


> They come out and quote apparently, but according to them due to the stolen lines in the area we are now classified as a rural area, its about 2km of lines and telephone poles that got stolen, and now the customer has to pay to replace all that which isnt even situated in our jards


so if you guys have to pay for them, then the lines are owned by you?

what kind of provider tells this to their clients?


----------



## dannler (14/11/14)

Riaz said:


> so if you guys have to pay for them, then the lines are owned by you?
> 
> what kind of provider tells this to their clients?


Telkom does


----------



## BhavZ (14/11/14)

dannler said:


> Awesome, well im using a telkom/h8ta hauwai wifi router at the moment, usually i get smooth gameplay but recently not i shall ask telkom about a booster, how does the attena outside work, and what would you recommend


The antenna outside gets mounted to your wall with a cable leading into the house where your router sits. I am not sure as to which ones to get.

Also what you could try now is placing your 3g router on a windowsill that usually also helps with reception


----------



## Snape of Vape (16/11/14)

I had the same issue where I'm in a "new estate" (3 or 4 years old). Around us everyone had phone lines, but no, none for us! 

I opted in using my wug for downloading, it's a wireless user group that you connect to with an antenna, people share stuff on there. For Internet use I just got a 8ta sim with a mifi device, helps me to browse what I want and work remotely.


----------



## Nooby (27/11/14)

Not sure this is relevant, but this is my office speed currently lol... It supposed to be faster, but we all sharing..


----------



## BhavZ (27/11/14)

Nooby said:


> Not sure this is relevant, but this is my office speed currently lol... It supposed to be faster, but we all sharing..
> 
> View attachment 16191


You running fibre?


----------



## Nooby (27/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> You running fibre?



Yip... 100mb line


----------



## BhavZ (27/11/14)

Nooby said:


> Yip... 100mb line


Lucky fish


----------



## Nooby (27/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Lucky fish



lmao... uncapped


----------



## BhavZ (27/11/14)

Nooby said:


> lmao... uncapped


and I am assuming unshaped as well

you are just making me depressed now


----------



## Nooby (27/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> and I am assuming unshaped as well
> 
> you are just making me depressed now



I'm not a 100% sure about unshapped, either way, none affects the other and everything is just fast lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

